# Would U.s. Folks Get Canadian X.m. Channels???



## drfreeman (Aug 14, 2004)

i would think we would but i dont want to assume anything............


----------



## jegrant (Mar 24, 2002)

Since a great deal of the content will be produced by XM's Canadian partner(s), I think it's a safe bet that the US will get all the Canadian channels, except perhaps if there are sports rights XM obtains that are held by someone else in the US. That seems doubtful, however.

I just wish XM would announce more about its plans.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Yes.

XM has no way to black-out programming by region.


----------



## Shellback X 23 (Sep 19, 2004)

mwgiii said:


> Yes.
> 
> XM has no way to black-out programming by region.


But can't XM block receipt of certain channels to specific receivers just the way D* & E* program their receivers based on programming subscription packages and various locals that are not spot beamed?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

They can only block out the "xL" channels and that has to be requested on a receiver-by-receiver basis. If you don't want Little Johnny listening to XM Comedy, you have to call XM Customer Service to have those channels blocked.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

djlong said:


> They can only block out the "xL" channels and that has to be requested on a receiver-by-receiver basis. If you don't want Little Johnny listening to XM Comedy, you have to call XM Customer Service to have those channels blocked.


you cant block them yourself


----------



## Snoman (Apr 24, 2005)

US subs will get all Canadian channels. Canadian subs will not get all US channels.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

pez2002 said:


> you cant block them yourself


I've found a way that works pretty well.

With my Delphi SkyFi2 (this works with SkyFi1 as well), I go into the menu and go to the add/skip channels menu option. Put minus signs next to the channels you want to skip and they won't come up when you rotate the dial. You can still get there by keying in the channel number in the direct entry preset stack, but if you don't give the XL channels and preset buttons, this should stop most casual attempts to listen by the kiddies as they tend to just turn the dial......


----------



## ai4i (Aug 23, 2005)

Snoman said:


> US subs will get all Canadian channels. Canadian subs will not get all US channels.


This is correct. The Canuks want their artists and programers to have exposure to a market ten times as vast as their own, but don't want their own people to be polluted by to much American content. I just hope the Canadians will be allowed to choose which of the available channels they can subscribe to. I personally would be happy with just a dozen music streams _IF_ I could choose which ones. That would be the fair way to do it.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Umm, since XM has sold extra cost content, such as Playboy and High Voltage, it clearly can "black out" specific receivers.

US XM will probably receive most of the Canadian channels. The exception being any sports or talk channels that it it cannot get the US rights to. Canadians will not receive nearly that much US content.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

But, I doubt those getting XM via DirecTV (after Nov 15) will get any of the Canadian channels. If anyone has any solid info one way or the other on this, please post.


----------

